# Partial Uvulectomy



## daknaack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello!

My doctor performed a partial uvulectomy, and I am wondering if I would still utitlize code 42140 or would I add the 52 modifier to show that the entire uvula was not removed?
Any thoughts?
Thank you!


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 29, 2011)

I think that reporting 42140 with a 52 modifier would be appropriate. Be sure to include "Documentation available upon request" to the claims comment area.


----------



## daknaack (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for the help!


----------

